# IPF Problems



## spartacus (Apr 20, 2011)

IPF can not filter packet with 802.1Q tagged?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2011)

Put the filter on a vlan(4) interface.


----------



## spartacus (Apr 20, 2011)

My version is FreeBSD 4.8.

topologyï¼š

```
A em0 ---------------em0 B em1-------------- em0 C
```
configurationï¼š

```
A:
ifconfig vlan0 create
ifconfig vlan0 vlan 1 vlandev em0 12.1.1.1/24 up
ifconfig em0 up

B:
sysctl net.link.ether.bridge=1
sysctl net.link.ether.bridge_cfg=em0,em1
sysctl net.link.ether.bridge_ipf=1

c:
ifconfig vlan0 create
ifconfig vlan0 vlan 1 vlandev em0 12.1.1.2/24 up
ifconfig em0 up
```

ipfrule on B:

```
block in quick on em0 from any to any
block in quick on em1 from any to any
```

When I ping C from A:

```
# ping 12.1.1.2
PING 12.1.1.2 (12.1.1.2):56 data bytes
64 bytes from 12.1.1.2 icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=1.441 ms
64 bytes from 12.1.1.2 icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.021 ms
64 bytes from 12.1.1.2 icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.005 ms
64 bytes from 12.1.1.2 icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1.124 ms
^C
```

ipfstat -ionh on B:

```
0 @1 block in quick on em0 from any to any
0 @2 block in quick on em0 from any to any
```
So,ipf doesn't work at all!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2011)

Please note that 4.8 has been end-of-life for quite some time.


----------



## spartacus (Apr 21, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please note that 4.8 has been end-of-life for quite some time.



Thanks for your help!
But I must use old version,new version has some problems.
in detailï¼š
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23253


----------

